# enfamil recall



## Sandy Resine (May 4, 2011)

does anyone know about the recall on enfamil sense 2005 to 2011, i was informed from a relative that back in 2005 there was a recall on it and i didnt know at that time, my son used it and well there are problems that arised with him when he turned 2 which he is 6 now. any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

Here is a link to the info regarding the class action lawsuit. Basically, he wasn't in harm. It was just that they claimed they were the only formula which had DHA/ARA, which was false. It may entitle you to free cans of formula, but there are contingencies and it has to not have been purchased on WIC. Hope this helps!


----------

